# Lure retrievers??



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

looking to buy a lure retriever.....worth it? any suggestions?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

They are definitely worth it. Mine came from Cabelas, Bass pro has the same one. I've used it in up to 20 fow to get back jigging spoons and vibes. Works about 75% of the time on them. Have not had as good of luck retreving crank baits thet get hung up while trolling deep. The telescopic retrevers work pretty well on crank baits in water 10 ft or less. My friend has one. They are both tough to use if it is very windy, esp. if your by your self.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Make your own its easy here is a link

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/8044/ppuser/66


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

This is what I use. About $10 at Cabelas. Good for 10-15 feet down.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I made mine out of some heavy gauge wire and small chain.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I use this one. It has paid for itself many times over.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._52869_100011005_100000000_100011000_100-11-5


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine lure retriever has saved me thousands over the years.
Thought I would add this tip.Buy yourself a cheap carpenters chalk line and attach your lure retriever. It reels up and stores out of the way very nicely.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> This is what I use. About $10 at Cabelas. Good for 10-15 feet down.
> 
> View attachment 23968


Thats what I use....just with lead added (molded on) for more weight....works great

.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I use the one in the picture ( The Snagmaster ) but I put a 1000 pound test cord on it. I've pulled anchors up with it. It is definitely worth the money. You get your money back on your first trip to the lake !


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

my dad made one and we end up using it every trip.we've used it close to 1200 times and have had a 99% success rate with it.my dad made a great one! i cant put a picture on here cuz i believe he wans to get a patent for it.works better than any one that we've bought.its totally worth having one,its saved us thousands of dollars in baits


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The cabelas telescoping 16' gizmo is a joke. It now resides in my shed, next the broken axe handles.


----------

